# What years was the Primato made?



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

*What years were the Primato made?*

Hallo,

Ich looking for a De Rosa as it is my number 1 "want" on my wishlist. I was originally primarily looking at the "Neo" Primato due to availability. I also figured with the new Neo Ps, I'll know what I'm getting, in terms of quality and condition. But lately, due to how well my EL OS Mondonico rides, I have been playing with the idea of trying to find a used or NOS Primato in EL OS. My question is: were Primatos made with other tubesets, or was it only in EL OS? What years were they made? When did they stop the Primatos and when did they start with the Neo Primatos? I've got the itch pretty bad, and I need to scratch it big time! IF I can't find a Primato fairly soon, I think I will go ahead and PTT on the Neo P in Faema. That is the other factor- I want a Faema paint scheme more than anything. I've never seen any older Primatos with that scheme. 

And OBTW, anyone know of any good sites in Europe that sells classic used bikes? I'm in Deutschland.

TIA!


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I see the Deutsch is permeating into you 

And first

I guess eBay.de has some, or I can give you the email of some collector and retro bikes nuts here in CH that buy and sell them regularly.

You are not that far away now


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Salsa_Lover said:


> I see the Deutsch is permeating into you
> 
> And first
> 
> ...


Ja! Ja! JA!!!

I'm working on my Deutsch- it's a tough language! Hey Salsa, what languages do you speak? I've always envied that about you Europeans.

Does your friends speak English well? Do you know if they have what I'm after? Please pass along their email- I'll contact them.

BTW, I went to Lake Bodensee (Constance for non-Germans) last weekend. Another beautiful place in Europe! Man, I am loving it here!!! Don't know if I ever want to go back! The next time my brother is in town, we are going to go to Interlaken. Heard that is one of the most beautiful areas in all of Europe. Where are you in CH?

The only downside so far is that I haven't found many great riding routes near me. But I just learned that the Black Forest starts in a town near me, called Calw. I also need to meet up with a local cycling club. 

Thanks Salsa!


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Spanish, French, Italian, German, Swiss German and a bit of Czech and Slovak

I live in Zürich, Interlaken is just some 120Kms away from my home, and yes there are many beautiful places to see around here 

will get the info and send it to you soon.


----------

